# the chest how to unleasemits full potential!



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok. So I've been trying to add nice mass to my chest, and its becoming toned but I find it hard to add mass.

When I look in the mirror I have the cut between my chest the cleavage which is a nice touch but my upper pecs are lacking. I have been doing drop sets for my upper chest and its proper sore the next day. However the one thing I have a issue with is the spot just right of the nipple, its based on the lower pec and I find it hard to hit why is this?. I don't do decline reason being I have not spotter. I was thinking if incorporated dips to my chest and removing pushups (which I do for burnouts at the end of my chest routine) would this help or is there another way or purely down to genetics, im naturally build anyway always have a ok set of pecs even before I started working out. thanks =D


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

Dips are very good for hitting the lower chest. You said you don't have a spotter but do you have access to a smith machine? Because you could do decline on that or if you have a decline bench just do it with dumbells.

My lower pec seems to react well to declines and grows easily but like yourself my upper pec lacks development which is what I'm currently working on.


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah thanks. I dont have excess to a smith machine as I workout at home.

I think I'll try the dips, maybe give db decline press a go but I dont feel comfortable doing this.

Cheers for advice man.

Upper pecs are a bastard, their the smallest part of the pecs too, yet most of us seem to lack mass up their, paradoxical lol.


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking why don't you like decline db press?

You could always superset the decline press with decline flys, that would kick start some growth on your lower outer pec.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

There is no lower or upper chest, your pec is your pec and strain is put through all of it during contraction


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

BigRampage said:


> If you don't mind me asking why don't you like decline db press?
> 
> You could always superset the decline press with decline flys, that would kick start some growth on your lower outer pec.


well the reason being I have heard that there is really no need to do it. Recently I saw a video of Dorian Yates, he said the decline is the best for chest as it literally hits all ur chest. So I think im going to add it in.

Supersetting for the chest, how effective is it? As I am looking to put some serious mass on my chest?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Dumbells


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dumbbells best for adding mass?


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

DigBick said:


> There is no lower or upper chest, your pec is your pec and strain is put through all of it during contraction


Your pec is your pec but you can work it from different angles to stimulate growth in one area more than another, otherwise no-one would do anything but flat bench for chest development?


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

swine321 said:


> well the reason being I have heard that there is really no need to do it. Recently I saw a video of Dorian Yates, he said the decline is the best for chest as it literally hits all ur chest. So I think im going to add it in.
> 
> Supersetting for the chest, how effective is it? As I am looking to put some serious mass on my chest?


I only recommended supersetting as i thought you didnt want to go heavy on the decline's, so it would have insured you properly fatigued or took the muscle to failure.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

BigRampage said:


> Your pec is your pec but you can work it from different angles to stimulate growth in one area more than another, otherwise no-one would do anything but flat bench for chest development?


Wrong

Flat bench and incline use a lot of deltoid, decline eliminates most of it if not all

if your chest is being worked the whole chest is being worked along with other muscles unless 100% isolated

other exercises work the chest differently but NOT a different part of the chest, pec is your pec


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Do dips with your feet out in front of you rather than crossed behind you. This places much greater emphasis on the chest muscles whilst doing this exercise.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ive been hearing good things about supersets with chest so im gonna give them a go starting next chest sesh


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

DigBick said:


> Wrong
> 
> Flat bench and incline use a lot of deltoid, decline eliminates most of it if not all
> 
> ...


Wrong.

Read the anatomy of bodybuilding and you will see your chest is made up from the "sternal part of pectoralis major" or main area of pec if you like and ALSO the "upper pectoralis major" or upper pec which CAN be specifically targeted by doing incline presses/flys etc.

So your pec just isn't your pec, you can stimulate different areas from different angles.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

BigRampage said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Read the anatomy of bodybuilding and you will see your chest is made up from the "sternal part of pectoralis major" or main area of pec if you like and ALSO the "upper pectoralis major" or upper pec which CAN be specifically targeted by doing incline presses/flys etc.
> 
> So your pec just isn't your pec, you can stimulate different areas from different angles.


this.

people get confused. of course your whole pec is used in a chest pressing movement but the EMPHASIS on which bit of your chest is being hit can be changed but the whole pec is still 'active' during the movement.

same thing with abs you can change the emphasis on which part of your abs are being hit i.e. leg raises for lower abs


----------

